# How do I find out what model 350z I have?



## eddie01 (Jun 27, 2007)

Actually it is not mine as such, my partner bought a 350z convertable from a dealership in Honolulu, HI. Unfortunately they had no idea what it was either. Does anyone know how to distinguish the base model 350z, z enthusiast and grand touring. 

Sorry to everyone out there if I sound dumb!

Aloha!
:newbie:


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

eddie01 said:


> Actually it is not mine as such, my partner bought a 350z convertable from a dealership in Honolulu, HI. Unfortunately they had no idea what it was either. Does anyone know how to distinguish the base model 350z, z enthusiast and grand touring.
> 
> Sorry to everyone out there if I sound dumb!
> 
> ...


Howzit!

For the convertable.

*Enthusiast:*
Front Power 320-mm Vented Disc and Rear Power 307-mm Vented Disc Brakes
Aluminum Alloy (7-spoke) FR: 17”x7.5” RR: 17”x8”
Power-assisted brakes —
12.6" x 1.10" vented front discs and
12.1" x 0.63" vented rear discs 

*Touring:*
Front Power 320-mm Vented Disc and Rear Power 307-mm Vented Disc Brakes
Aluminum Alloy (6-spoke) FR 18”x7.5” RR: 18”x8”
Power-assisted brakes —
12.6" x 1.10" vented front discs and
12.1" x 0.63" vented rear discs 

*Grand Touring:*
Brembo® braking system
4-piston caliper with 12.8" x 1.18" vented front discs and
2-piston caliper with 12.7" x 0.87" vented rear discs
Aluminum Alloy (6-spoke) FR 18”x7.5” RR: 18”x8”
Vehicle Dynamic Control (VDC)

(edited)


----------



## eddie01 (Jun 27, 2007)

Aloha!

Thank you, thats very helpful. Hopefully we can work out what we have. 
I also forgot isnt there also a grand touring as well?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

eddie01 said:


> Aloha!
> 
> Thank you, thats very helpful. Hopefully we can work out what we have.
> I also forgot isnt there also a grand touring as well?


Oops, edited for you.


----------

